# Cric Kits....Need recomendations!!!



## Bluestar (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok...were about to order new cric kits for all of our units....old ones are going outa of date and boss asked me to find the kit we wanted. Who makes the best kit? Recommendations please!  Thanks


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

IMO never buy prestocked kits... Buy bag, buy stuff to put in bag.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2009)

As to cric kits... I'd say to roll your own. You know what you need.. and what you like... so get the bits and make your own kit.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

Or better yet... if you work at the hospital... Raid the ER.... they got lots of goodies... better that what u get online or at CVS


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> are those the black knight gloves?? I used those for compounding in powder hoods... great to see where the powder is and isnt!



Yes, they are.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

good stuff.... pretty tough and durable!


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> good stuff.... pretty tough and durable!



Agreed. However, I found they tend to shrink in warm weather. While volunteering as Medical Crew for the Ride to Conquer Cancer in Calgary this year, I had to take a BGL on a heat exhaustion patient. I struggled with my gloves for a good minute or so before I gave up and threw on lame generic ones. That whole situation with the glucometer was a mess. I had to use the lancet manually because the built-in punch didn't seem to want to work. Then the bandaid I tried to put on kept folding.<_<


----------



## exodus (Sep 11, 2009)

So now you got black gloves, and now you can't see if there's blood on them :] yay.


----------



## Scout (Sep 11, 2009)

Can a mod come in with a cop the hell on stick form the second reply down?


The OP asked a question, should he not be able to get an answer.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not a mod but hopefully this will do. 

Let's try this again. For those of you who don't know what a cric kit is or believe it is some type of glove:

A cricothyrotomy is an emergency incision through the skin and cricothyroid membrane to secure a patient's airway during certain emergency situations, such as an airway obstructed by a foreign object or swelling, a patient who is not able to breathe adequately on their own, or in cases of major facial trauma which prevent the insertion of an endotracheal tube through the mouth.

The kit in ambulances to accomplish this procedure is sometimes referred to as a "cric kit". It is not uncommon for ALS/Paramedic ambulances to carry one. 

Now that you know what the OP is asking for, here is the original post again:



Bluestar said:


> Ok...were about to order new cric kits for all of our units....old ones are going outa of date and boss asked me to find the kit we wanted. Who makes the best kit? Recommendations please! Thanks


----------



## Bluestar (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Vent..i guess i should have written the question out better. Its my bad for shortening it and getting some confused.  Im really just curious to see what cricothyrotomy kits people prefer to use before we order some new ones.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2009)

*Get a pro's advice and make your own.*

Kits are always cheap because they contain cheap.
See if you can make a deal with a local supplier if you can assure her/him the entire order.

DO you actually _*us*_e these, or have they all outdated or been stolen by DV and his kind? (Stealing stuff from the ER is not a good idea...how small do you think a security camera needs to be, anyway?).


----------



## reaper (Sep 14, 2009)

NArescue makes very nice kits. it is all personal preference.


----------



## SurgeWSE (Sep 14, 2009)

Grab the scalple from the OB kit, a betadine prep, and a 7.0 ETT and go to town 

The Nu-Trake isn't a bad set-up, but it's expensive given how often it will be used.


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 14, 2009)

We use Nu-trach and Quick-trach in our system. Prefer Quick-trach.


----------



## FireMedic254 (Sep 20, 2009)

Make your own.... It usually comes out cheaper and you put what you want in it. Thats how we do it in my dept. It works out pretty good.


----------

